# 762Gallon Planted!



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

hey everyone check out this amazing tank!
762 gallons fully planted


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

that would cost some big $$$


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

How do you clean that ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

that would suck to clean...too much sh*t in the way...i mean plants in the way to suck the sh*t, i mean nm.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

that fuckin'


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

Any clue as to the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The tank is amzaing and there's no need to clean the tank. The plants act as filtration system and I don't see any fish in there.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> The tank is amzaing and there's no need to clean the tank. The plants act as filtration system and I don't see any fish in there.
> [snapback]868024[/snapback]​


Yep, I don't gravel vac my heavily planted rhom tank and it has the best water quality of all my tanks. Just remove the pieces of uneaten food and the rest the plants break down and leave crystal clear water for the fish to enjoy.


----------



## sickz (Dec 25, 2004)

it looks like that tank just has tons of neon tetra


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

that tank it awsome, if i was a really guy with ALOT of cash i would do the same, but unfortunely im only a poor student, GADDAMMIT I WISH I HAD SOME SERIOUS BLING BLING


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i did not give you permission to post pics of my tank 
take it down now

















dam its amazing


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i did not give you permission to post pics of my tank
> take it down now
> 
> :rasp:
> ...


Didn't know your name is Thomas Sudirgo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Didn't know your name is Thomas Sudirgo
> 
> 
> 
> ...










now you know


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: now you know
> [snapback]868174[/snapback]​


Can I just call you "dirgo" for short?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i did not give you permission to post pics of my tank
> take it down now
> 
> :rasp:
> ...


No wonder the plants are so damn green


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

damn, mh's they cost like $200 a fixture and $70 a bulb.....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Yep, I don't gravel vac my heavily planted rhom tank and it has the best water quality of all my tanks. Just remove the pieces of uneaten food and the rest the plants break down and leave crystal clear water for the fish to enjoy.
> [snapback]868039[/snapback]​


plants eat the fish sh*t?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I'd love to throw my little p in there, but i probably wouldn't see the little f****t again,


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

that tank is the hottness...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> I'd love to throw my little p in there, but i probably wouldn't see the little f****t again,
> [snapback]868573[/snapback]​


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> plants eat the fish sh*t?
> [snapback]868525[/snapback]​


No they eat all the things the sh*t breaks down into, like nitrogen (ammonia, nitrite and nitrate) as well as the organic elements like phosphates and potassium.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

OOH MY GOD!!!!This tank is so beautifull that i am scared of........


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Woah (Keanu Reeves style)

That would be wicked expensive!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> No wonder the plants are so *damn green*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























*Dr. Green* Got burned on that one...


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Can I just call you "dirgo" for short?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gordeez said:


> *Dr. Green* Got burned on that one...:rasp:
> [snapback]875144[/snapback]​


Now known as Dr Dirgo the Green


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: dam u guys are pricks



> Roger Posted Jan 28 2005, 11:44 PM
> 
> I'd love to throw my little p in there, but i probably wouldn't see the little f****t again,










now thats funny


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Put some piranha in this tank, you will see how they redecorate it








Very nice tank
Chouin


----------



## Just1nK4ng (Oct 20, 2004)

insane -_- i would never ever like to clean that tank not in a million years


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Beautiful, but overdone if you want to put anything but small tetras in there.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

love that tank


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

toss some p's in there and that sh*t would look like a freshly mowed lawn once they finished redecorating for you.


----------

